# Palm Springs to Universal Studios via Metrolink?



## lindaswain (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd like to avoid weekday rush hour traffic & get to Universal Studios around 10 a.m. We would drive to San Bernardino or Riverside, park, catch an 8:?? a.m. train to LA Union Station ($40 r/t for 3), transfer to the Metro Red Line. Is this a reasonable plan? Is there a better way to get from Palm Springs to Universal Studios via public transportation?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 28, 2009)

You need to check the return schedule as the Metrolink trains don't run late. It will probably take more than 2 hrs.


----------



## riverside (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you see the $15.00 off coupon here?

http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/gotransit


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 29, 2009)

I've not riden this myself, but I LOVE these sorts of trips.   It sounds fine to me, but yes check the return schedules as you don't want to get stranded.


----------



## thomtaylor (Mar 29, 2009)

lindaswain said:


> Is this a reasonable plan? Is there a better way to get from Palm Springs to Universal Studios via public transportation?



That sounds like a great plan -- trains are consistent, not dependent on traffic snarls like the buses.  Budget time for your return, or spend a night at Universal City, as there's a lot to do on Universal Walk as well.


----------

